#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  medewerkster gezocht

## rachiid

*Hippe kapperzaak zoekt per direct hairstyliste*   


Hairstylist in centrum Amsterdam is na 4 jaar groei van de zaak op zoek naar en goede en leuke hairstyliste.

Ervaring gewenst. Gevoel voor humor, maar ook serieus.
Zelfstandig kunnen werken en goed met klanten kunnen omgaan.

Hou je van een leuke werksfeer en hard werken neem dan contact op met: 

I.D4you 
Marnixstraat 142
1015WZ Amsterdam 
tel.020-6162519
WWW.I.D4you.nl
Je kan ook mailen naar:
[email protected]
Je kan me ook een PM sturen.

----------

